# reba u-turn an faunus lsd ?????



## Frank22 (17. März 2005)

hallo,
vielleicht kann mir jemand eine antwort darauf geben, ob die rock shox reba u-turn zu meinem faunus lsd passt...... von der geometrie und der abstimmung etc.
momentan habe ich eine skareb super 80 dran, aber das ist mir doch etwas zu wenig.

frank


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. März 2005)

Hallo frank,

meiner Meinung nach passt die REBA sogar sehr gut an das Faunus.  
Bin im Moment dabei den gleichen Schritt zu tun. Habe bis dato. eine RS Psylo mit variablen Federweg in Benutzung, eingestellt auf 90 mm. Für mich Tourenbiker optimal.
Mehrwert der REBA gegenüber eine FOX (außer der TALAS) ist die flexible Justage des Federweg. Wenns mal grob wird fährst Du einfach die GAbel aus und fertig !  

Und für Deine Race Einlagen senkst Du sie im Handumdrehen auf 80. Was willst Du mehr ?
Trotzdem habe ich auch noch keine Entscheidung getroffen. Weil ne Fox ist schon was gutes.................  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischle_is_tot (19. März 2005)

Hi!

@Frank22
Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir nicht eine Pace RC 36 Stealth ( 80 oder 100 mm) einbauen soll.

Das mit dem U-Turn denke ich mal ist so ne sache...
Denn wenn du den Federweg verlängerst kommt dein Bike vorne hoch und die Wendigkeit vermindert sich. Aber genau wenn du den "vielen" Federweg brauchst ... auf irgend welchen Trails, brauchst du auch die Wendigkeit von deinem Bike. Ist halt ein Tatsache die sich nicht so gut miteinander Vertägt.

Und du mußt mir zustimmen das LSD mit der Skareb drin ist wendig wie ne Gazelle.
Bei der Skareb mußt du aber auch beachten, dass sie ca. 10mm eintaucht wenn du dich auf's Bike setzt. Also hast du nur noch knappe 70mm Federweg.

@Rocklandbiker
Wie fährt sich das LSD mit 90mm?
Ändert sich das Fahrverhalten?
Wieviel ist der Sag der RS Psylo?


----------



## Fettkloß (19. März 2005)

der sag richtet sich nach dem gewicht des fahrers . rocklandbiker wiegt ca. 128,5 kg !!! der sag ist also so ca. 100mm !!!!!!!! aber er steht unheimlich auf starrgabeln


----------



## Frank22 (22. März 2005)

hi,
mmmhhh jetzt weiss ich auch nicht so recht was ich machen soll.
irgendwie beisst es sich zu dem straffen fahrwerk eine u-turn reba ranzumachen, es soll ja auch sinn machen. und wenn ich eine reba 100 ranmmache. mir gehts auch mehr steifigkeit und da bin ich mit der skareb nicht ganz so zufrieden. ich dachte erst an eine teure fox, aber nachdem ich den test in der bike mit der reba gelesen habe dachte ich wieso soll ich soviel geld hinlegen, wenn es auch was gutes für weniger geld bekomme.
also was haltet ihr von der reba 100 (sl,race oder team) an mein faunus lsd??????

gruß frank


----------



## lagosirio (8. April 2005)

Frank22 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mir gehts auch mehr steifigkeit und da bin ich mit der skareb nicht ganz so zufrieden.



Da würde schon die Black Super 80 SPV eine einfache Lösung darstellen. Ich weiss aber nicht, wo man die (noch) bekommt.


----------

